# Living in Maryland



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi,
I may be offered a job in Cecil County, Maryland. Just wanted to know if anyone knows anything about it in terms of its a good place for a family. Also as my husband will have to look for work, am just wondering what the employment situation is like.
Thanks, jacqui


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Are you sure he can get his own work permit? What visa will they get you?


----------



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

I will have an E 3 visa and he will be eligible for a EAD


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

jacq1101 said:


> Hi,
> I may be offered a job in Cecil County, Maryland. Just wanted to know if anyone knows anything about it in terms of its a good place for a family. Also as my husband will have to look for work, am just wondering what the employment situation is like.
> Thanks, jacqui


Sorry, but with no information it is impossible to even guess what the employment situation is like.


----------



## hercules143 (Apr 7, 2012)

According to my knowledge
Of course, we are referring to the famous Chesapeake Bay Blue Crab, a symbol of the Chesapeake Bay fishery and eateries along the waterways of the Chesapeake Bay. Eaten steamed and picked at the table, prepared in cakes, stews, salads, casseroles (Mornay sauce), dips, fondues, quiches, Imperial, and the always popular soft shell crab sauteed or fried. Maryland good food at it's best. Opened in 1952, the bridge was a welcomed alternative to the ferries that carried traffic across the Chesapeake Bay prior to the bridge opening. At 4.3 miles, shore to shore, this is a very significant bridge and a vital artery for traffic, commercial and recreational, in Maryland.So I prefer to live in n Maryland


----------



## bfremont (Jun 7, 2012)

hercules143 said:


> According to my knowledge
> Of course, we are referring to the famous Chesapeake Bay Blue Crab, a symbol of the Chesapeake Bay fishery and eateries along the waterways of the Chesapeake Bay. Eaten steamed and picked at the table, prepared in cakes, stews, salads, casseroles (Mornay sauce), dips, fondues, quiches, Imperial, and the always popular soft shell crab sauteed or fried. Maryland good food at it's best. Opened in 1952, the bridge was a welcomed alternative to the ferries that carried traffic across the Chesapeake Bay prior to the bridge opening. At 4.3 miles, shore to shore, this is a very significant bridge and a vital artery for traffic, commercial and recreational, in Maryland.So I prefer to live in n Maryland


Cecil County is a beautiful area! I've been to a few a parks around the area and they're a good place to check out some wildlife. I went camping one time at Elk Neck State Park, it was gorgeous.


----------

